# Nvidia: GTX470 bereits im End of Life-Status ?



## Explosiv (20. Mai 2010)

*Nvidia: GTX470 bereits im End of Life-Status ?​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Hardware-Portal kitguru.net hat nach eigenen Aussagen von taiwanesischen Quellen erfahren haben, dass die GTX470 bereits am Ende ihrer Laufzeit angekommen sein könnte. Der Grund soll die kommende GTX465 sein, wodurch die GTX470 ihre Daseins-Berechtigung verlieren soll.

KitGuru's äußert weiter, dass Nvidia angeblich keine Bestellungen mehr für die GTX470 entgegen nehme. Ob dieses "Aussetzen" nur von vorüber gehender Dauer sei, oder ob es die komplette Einstellung der Produktreihe auf GTX470-Basis darstellt, sei weiterhin unklar. 

Nvidia soll derzeit, genauer gesagt seid Mittwoch, keine Aufträge mehr für die GTX470 entgegen nehmen, so KitGuru. Sollte sich dieses Gerücht bewahrheiten, wäre es die kürzeste Lebensdauer eines Produkts im Grafikkarten-Markt und die GTX470 wäre nach 2 Monaten  nach ihrer Vorstellung schon am Ende angelangt.
KitGuru äußerte auch, dass die Fermi-Architektur durchaus großes Potential hat, aber das hieße nicht, dass jede Grafikkarte auf deren Basis auch zwangweigerlich ein Erfolg werden muss. Man geht davon aus, dass Nvidia so in den eigenen Reihen Platz für die GTX465 machen möchte, denn der Unterschied von einer GTX470 zu einer GTX465 sei nicht allzu groß. Da die GTX465, auf dem gleichen PCB basieren könnte, wie die GTX470, scheint dieser Gedankengang nur logisch und könnte in gewisser Weise auch erklären, warum die GTX470-Produktionslinie nicht mehr benötigt wird.

Die Einstellung der GTX470-Produktreihe würde indirekt auch das Gerücht der "Dual-Fermi" auf GF104 bzw. GF102 der letzten Tage bestätigen, da eine Dual-Fermi auf aktueller GTX470-Basis so gut wie unmöglich scheint, aufgrund der zu hohen TDP.
Es wird auch geäußert, dass die GTX465 das attraktivere Produkt sein wird, als es derzeit die GTX470 ist. Das wird damit begründet, dass die GTX465 eine ähnliche Leistung bieten soll, bei deutlich geringerem Preis. 

Anmerkung: Es handelt sich um ein unbestätigtes Gerücht, ich bitte darum, dieses Thema auch so zu behandeln.

Quelle:

kitguru.net


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. Mai 2010)

würde mich nicht sonderbar wundern, wenn dieses gerücht auch nur einen funken wahrheit in sich trägt...was hätte man auch anderes erwartet???
war ja mit der gtx280 nach release der gtx275 auch nicht anders, nvidia legt sich halt gern mal selbst ein faules ei ins nest...


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (20. Mai 2010)

Hm, für mich kommt das überraschend. 

Zumal ich nix über die GTX465 weis. Ein paar Eckdaten wären nicht schlecht gewesen in der News. Beziehungsweise ein Link.

Hier mal die dazu fehlenden:

Geforce GTX 460/465: Zusammenfassung der neuen Informationen
Geforce GTX 465: Benchmarks des Mittelklasse-Fermis aufgetaucht

sonst super News und danke dafür! 

Edit:

Ich denke das Die GTX465 eine Vervollständigung ist und nicht die 470 ablösen kann. Die scheint laut Datenblatt doch um einiges schwächer sein. Meine Vermutung ist: "Das einfach nicht das Volumen da ist, um beide parallel zu Produzieren". 
Und die 470 geht wohl weg wie warme Semmel, so das sich kein Lagerpuffer aufgebaut hat.


----------



## Bääängel (20. Mai 2010)

Es ging in diesem Fred aber auch nicht um die GTX465, sondern um die EoL Meldung der GTX470 und deren Gründe, Folgen etc. . Details bzgl. der GTX465 waren vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf der Main. 

@Topic 
Damit war schon fast zu rechnen. Aber dass das so schnell kommt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Hugo78 (20. Mai 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> würde mich nicht sonderbar wundern, wenn dieses gerücht auch nur einen funken wahrheit in sich trägt...was hätte man auch anderes erwartet???
> war ja mit der gtx280 nach release der gtx275 auch nicht anders, nvidia legt sich halt gern mal selbst ein faules ei ins nest...



Und schon der erste Flame.  

Btw die 280 bekam ein Refresh, namens 285.
Und wenn das Refresh, in allen Punkten besser und billiger ist, als der Vorgänger, wird dieser eingestellt ...

Die 275 war eine Reaktion auf die 4890.

@ News
Wenns stimmt, heist das wohl auch, das ein schnelles Refresh der aktuellen GF100 ansteht. (475 und 485 ...)


----------



## Explosiv (20. Mai 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die 275 war eine Reaktion auf die 4890.



Richtig. Laut Quelle soll sich die GTX465 auf dem Niveau der HD5850 bewegen und die direkte Antwort sein. Dadurch das die GTX465 günstiger sein soll, könnte man der HD5850 auch preislich gefährlich werden, wenn das Gerücht denn stimmt.


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## -NTB- (20. Mai 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Und schon der erste Flame.
> 
> @ News
> Wenns stimmt, heist das wohl auch, das ein schnelles Refresh der aktuellen GF100 ansteht. (475 und 485 ...)




das wäre für den grakamarkt bombastisch


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (20. Mai 2010)

Würde auch sagen das die wie folgt aufgestellt werden:

480=5970(wobei das wohl nicht ganz stimmt)
470=5870
460/465=5850...

Und das die 470 zu Zeit nicht ausgeliefert wird, ist meinem früheren Post zu entnehmen.


----------



## Spawn1702 (20. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich hielt die 470 eigentlich für das bessere Paket im Gegensatz zur 480...


----------



## Hanzzi (20. Mai 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> das wäre für den grakamarkt bombastisch




vor allem würde sich dann mal der kauf einer solchen karte lohne, bzw. mir leichter fallen


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (20. Mai 2010)

Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hielt die 470 eigentlich für das bessere Paket im Gegensatz zur 480...



Keine Angst die wird bleiben!  

Das kann sich nVidia nicht leisten, die ein zu stellen. Wieso sollten sie die einstellen und durch vermeintliches Schwächeres ersetzen? Das wäre doch der selbst herbeigeführte Selbstmord. Was meinst Du wie viele dann die Nase voll haben und zu ATI abwandern würden? 

Die haben es jetzt schon schwer gegen die 5xxx Serie. Weil lieferbar in allen Klassen. Und das aussetzen der 470 kostet wohl auch noch ein paar Marktanteile.

Wie gesagt entweder können sie nicht die 470 und die 460/465 parallel produzieren. Oder was noch vorstellbar ist, das die 470 bald in einer neuen Revision erscheint und nicht wollen das die "alte" 470 zum Ladenhüter wird.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Mai 2010)

Also darf ich weiter warten....bis diese GTX 465 raus kommt und das braucht bestimmt wieder ne weile  Ich glaube ich werde nie ne neue Graka bekommen 

Ne GTX 485 wäre nice !! Und dann mit nem neuen Kühler


----------



## Wadde (20. Mai 2010)

Das wird noch ne größere Rarität sein als die Voodoo.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Mai 2010)

Wadde schrieb:


> Das wird noch ne größere Rarität sein als die Voodoo.


 
Glaubst du ?! Dann gönn ich mir so ein teil noch schnell


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Mai 2010)

Oh mann 

hab mir ne 470 gtx bestellt 

was den nun hab ich ne fehlkauf gemacht oder wie 


der 465 gtx ist aber viel zu schwach .

kommt dann ne 475 gtx oder wie 


490 gtx wird kommen 

512 stream 

End of the road for GTX470? | KitGuru


----------



## LOGIC (20. Mai 2010)

Fehlkauf nicht ! Die GTX465 ist ja viel schlechter. 

Zur GTX 490: Ist das ne Dual GPU karte oder Single ?!


----------



## Explosiv (20. Mai 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Fehlkauf nicht ! Die GTX465 ist ja viel schlechter.
> 
> Zur GTX 490: Ist das ne Dual GPU karte oder Single ?!



Vermutlich eine Dual-Karte basierend auf 2xGF104 oder 2xGF102 .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich denke mal, die wollen jetzt erst einmal möglichst viele 465 fertigen, weshalb die Produktion der 470er etwas gebremst wird... Obwohl, wenn sie auf dem gleichen PCB/Chip basieren, sollte beides doch möglich sein?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (20. Mai 2010)

Ach Ich glaub Nvidia wird auch die GTX 480 noch einstellen. Lange dürfte die nicht mehr vom Band laufen. Mal sehn wie das Refresh wird.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (20. Mai 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die wollen jetzt erst einmal möglichst viele 465 fertigen, weshalb die Produktion der 470er etwas gebremst wird... Obwohl, wenn sie auf dem gleichen PCB/Chip basieren, sollte beides doch möglich sein?



470=GF100-375-A3
460/465=GF100-030-A3

Ich denke schon das es da ein paar unterscheide geben wird. Aber wie sich das in der Produktion äußert? Kein Plan?

Aber gut das es auch noch so einer sieht. 
Dachte schon ich stehe hier alleine mit meiner Meinung.


----------



## mistamagma (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn die gtx 465, nicht soviel verbraucht, wird es bestimmt eine super karte werden !


----------



## DaStash (20. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Richtig. Laut Quelle soll sich die GTX465 auf dem Niveau der HD5850 bewegen und die direkte Antwort sein. Dadurch das die GTX465 günstiger sein soll, könnte man der HD5850 auch preislich gefährlich werden, wenn das Gerücht denn stimmt.
> 
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Wenn dem so wäre, dann wäre doch die 5870 preislich gesehen außer Konkurrenz?! 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Vermutlich eine Dual-Karte basierend auf 2xGF104  oder 2xGF102 .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Jop, die GF100 eignen sich aus energetischen Gründen nicht dafür.  Vorstellbar wäre auch 2xGF106.

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Mai 2010)

Die GTX465 wird immer noch um die 200W Fressen....aber mir an sich auch egal.
Nv hat wieder mal nach dem Motto gearbeitet: Leistung um jeden Preis und das ist für die Heutige Zeit nicht hin nehmbar !

Was aber viel Geiler ist das auch die GF10x für NV nicht gerade Profitabel ist ^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Mai 2010)

Ich kann mir auch schlecht vorstellen das die GTX 470 eingestellt wird, da man die als einzige der Fermi-Serie kaufen kann. Eine GTX 475 wäre genial, mehr Leistung, verbraucht weniger, leiser und kühler. Da würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Mai 2010)

bin gespannt um wie viel der preis sinkt wenn das gerücht wahr is^^


----------



## Hugo78 (20. Mai 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Was aber viel Geiler ist das auch die GF10x für NV nicht gerade Profitabel ist ^^



Woher hast du denn diese Weisheit?
Diese Aussage, bezogen auf nicht veröffentlichte Chips,  kann zur Zeit keiner treffen kann, ausser er ist Produktmanager bei NV.

Klar ist, dass ATI mit ihrem 5D design, kleinere Chips basteln kann, und somit mehr Spielraum über den Preis hat.
Aber das war auch schon bei den letzten beiden Generationen so, und dennoch hat NV Kohle mit ihren Chips gemacht.


----------



## fuddles (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das Gefühl nVidia will da hin wo Apple ist. In den Himmel des Hypens und Overhypens. 
So verdient man heute scheinbar nur noch Geld. Gerüchte streuen, künstliche Verknappung, überzogenes Marketing.

Diese Geschichte stinkt zumindestens tausend Meilen danach.


----------



## mapel110 (20. Mai 2010)

nvidia hat auf Kitguru auch schon höchstpersönlich dementiert. Nix EOL. Wäre auch sehr dumm, die einzige konkurrenzfähige Karte derzeit zu streichen. Bis die kleinen Ableger kommen, dauerts ja noch 2-3 Monate.
Die 465 wird deutlich langsamer als die 470er und allem Anschein nach auch nicht gerade stromsparend. Also keine Konkurrenz für die 470er.

Kitguru haben auch so einen Schwachsinn gemeldet wie "465 ohne CUDA-Support". Da sagt schon der reine Menschenverstand, dass da Idioten am Schreiben sind. Pagehits generieren, was anderes läuft da nicht.


----------



## tm0975 (21. Mai 2010)

Bei der hohen TDP und den schlechten Energieeffizienz bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die bis jetzt veröffentlichenten GTX4xx - Modelle schnell den Markt wieder verlassen...


----------



## alm0st (21. Mai 2010)

Und noch mehr Verwirrung am Markt... das zeigt wieder einmal wie krass Nvidia tatsächlich den Fermi Launch versemmelt hat. Hätte mich ja echt für ne 4er GTX begeistern können, aber die Teile sind einfach keine Alternative mehr.


----------



## kuer (21. Mai 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Oh mann
> 
> hab mir ne 470 gtx bestellt
> 
> ...


 


Das kommt drauf an wie man das sieht. Von der Leistung her sicher nicht. Wenn du gehofft hast, das du ein neues Produkt mit einer LT von mindestens einem Jahr erworben hast, dann schon. Ich würde mich eher verarsch... fühlen, wenn mein teures Produkt, eingestellt wird und durch ein billigeres und trotzdem änlich schnelles ersetzt wird (sollte das Gerücht stimmen)
Sollte NV die GTX470 echt einstellen und ersetzen, so ist dies ein Eingeständnis an die teilweise fehl Konstruktion des Chips. Rettet was man retten kann. Viel Glück


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (21. Mai 2010)

Die 470 wird ganz bestimmt nicht eingestellt. Eher würd ich mit nem Refresh rechnen (475?). Was wenn die 465 so schnell wird wie die 470?

Ev. müssen sie nach dem kommen Treiber den Leistungsindex neu definieren wenn die 465er auf 470er Niveau kommt, mal sehen...


----------



## Rizzard (21. Mai 2010)

Das erinnert mich ein bischen an die 8800GT (G92).
Sie kam nach der 8800GTS (G80), war etwas schneller, stromsparender und auch noch etwas günstiger, obwohl ja eine GT einer GTS unterliegen sollte.


----------



## slashchat (21. Mai 2010)

eine 460 und 465 gtx, also eine echte gtx fermi für unter 225 euro, wäre das maximale was ich ausgeben würde, die nächste grafikkartenschnittstelle und fermi 2 kommen sowieso schon mit den 8 core cpus 2011 .. und im moment braucht es echt keine schnellere gpu bei der miesen auswahl an spielen.


----------



## tigra456 (21. Mai 2010)

Es scheint mir etwas früh die 470er Serie einzustellen aber laut Quartalsplan von NV sollte das Refresh jetzt dann bald auf den Markt kommen. 

Die 460er sind mit Sicherheit Chips schlechterer Güte, die trotzdem laufen und auf den Markt geschmissen werden.

Bin auch der Meinung das sie keine 470er auf Lager haben und deshalb nix anbieten können.

Wie bei der 200er Serie würde ich auf die 465er,475er oder 485er warten. Ist nur die Frage bis wann die verfügbar sind.


----------



## Gold&Goose (21. Mai 2010)

tja, wegen solcher news bin ich im zweifel. kaufen, oder nichtkaufen, kaufen oder nichtkaufen, kaufen, oder nichtkaufen...  Werd erst ma noch warten...


----------



## brain20-10 (21. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich ein bischen an die 8800GT (G92).
> Sie kam nach der 8800GTS (G80), war etwas schneller, stromsparender und auch noch etwas günstiger, obwohl ja eine GT einer GTS unterliegen sollte.



schonmal daran gedacht, das nvidia die generation einfach viel zu früh raus gebracht hat?... die hatten so einen großen druck ausgehend von ati, dass sie ihre generation endlich auf den markt bringen.. die hatten doch schon viel früher vor die zu releasen... also ich kann mir das sehr gut vorstellen das das so passiert ist.

naja jedem das seine ne.. lieber ne gute graka mit guten l/w verhältnis später auf den markt bringen als gesagt, als das was nvidia jetzt gemacht hat...


easy


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Mai 2010)

slashchat schrieb:


> eine 460 und 465 gtx, also eine echte gtx fermi für unter 225 euro, wäre das maximale was ich ausgeben würde...



seh ich auch so! mehr euro gib ich generell nicht für eine grafikkarte aus.


----------



## GOD-ZillA (21. Mai 2010)

wirre computerwelt... wenn es stimmt, fände ich es aber schon krass


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Mai 2010)

vielleicht gibts uach einfach wieder ein umlabeln,  lso dass die 470 einfach nen anderen name bekommt aber die gleiche GPU bleibt. Is bei nvidia ja keine seltenheit^^


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Mai 2010)

Lol, ich lach mich weg.
Wer jetzt ne GTX470/80 gekauft hat gehört eingesperrt.

Dass in irgendeiner Form ein Refresh kommen wird war klar.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Lol, ich lach mich weg.
> Wer jetzt ne GTX470/80 gekauft hat gehört eingesperrt.
> 
> Dass in irgendeiner Form ein Refresh kommen wird war klar.


 
Wieso ?! Jeder der so eine Karte hat ist Glücklich weil die Karten ne menge Power haben ! Wieso sollten sie sich dann aufregen ?! Ist klar gewesen das ein Refresh kommt aber man kann ewig warten oder eben einfach Kaufen ! Man muß sich nur entscheiden.


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Mai 2010)

Der End-of-Life-Status oder wie lange es noch GTX470 geben wird, ist reine Spekulation.

Die Ablehnung neuer Aufträge kann genausogut bedeuten, dass die Fabriken für die nächsten 6 Monate ausgelastet sind. Und Nvidia will sie (oder auch die Unterauftragsnehmer) vielleicht nicht länger "blockieren" lassen, weil schon etwas neues für diesen Zeitraum in den Startlöchern steht.

Ironischerweise ist die 470 das rundere Produkt (i.V. zur 480) obgleich sie aus den Chips gebaut ist, die die Test für die 480 nicht bestehen. Das Top-Produkt vom Markt zu nehmen, kommt dem Eingestehen einer Niederlage gleich. Das wird Nvidia also nicht machen.

Ebenso könnte die Ausbeute an 470er nicht im richtigen Verhältnis zu der der 480er oder der Gesamtausbeute stehen. Da wird wohl jemand eine Profitrechnung gemacht und dann diese Entscheidung getroffen haben. (wenn die Meldung so stimmt)

Die 465er entsteht auch nicht aus dem "Schrott" der alten Produktion. Gemäß der letzten Ankündigungen haben die GF102, 104 usw. eigene Belichtungsmasken.


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Mai 2010)

einzige refresh karte 470 gtx ist Palit version hatte ich im auge .



ich denke aber das palit 470 gtx etwas teuer wird als die normalen design .


so lang Ati 5870 nicht mit den den preis runtergeht wird bei 470 gtx auch nicht viel tuhen .

am anfang hatt ne 349 euro gekostet jetzt kostet der gleiche 330 euro 

mehr geht da nichts ,man weiß ja nicht wieviel 470gtx karten schon produziert wurden .

ausserdem Dollar ist am steigen und euro verliert am wert .

zu 465 Gtx leistungsmäßig wird der nicht an ne 470 gtx rankommen ,kann ich mir nicht vortstellen .

vieleicht wird hier der Preis leistung stimmen .


Und ausserdem Nvidia hatte doch gesagt das es ne Turbo Modus geben soll ich frag mich wo den ?


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (21. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich wunder mich das so viele glauben das die 460/465 gleich schnell wie die 470 sein soll! 

Erst mal ist noch nicht mal raus wie die Namensgebung ist. Ob nun 460 oder 465? Wenn es 460 ist, kann man davon ausgehen, das sie langsamer sein wird. Und das merklich. Wird sie 465 benannt, liegt sie wohl dichter an einer 470. Aber nicht gleich auf. Außerdem sagen schon erste Vorabtests(nicht unbedingt richtig aber logisch), das sie definitiv langsamer ist. Egal welcher Name genommen wird. Aber von den Werten her würde ich er sagen: "460".

Also wenn ich eine Karte raus bringen würde, die so schnell wie eine "alte" 470 ist(z.b. ein neues Revi), dann würde ich sie 471, 470+ oder so nennen. Zumal es ja im moment nicht gut wäre, die Käufer auch noch zu verwirren. Die haben schon genug sorgen an der Backe.


----------



## i!!m@tic (21. Mai 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> einzige refresh karte 470 gtx ist Palit version hatte ich im auge .



Palit ist keine Refresh-Karte, sondern einfach die erste Karte ohne das Standard-Design.


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Mai 2010)

die wahrscheinlich am Juni rauskommt meine ich .

mit den 2 lüfter .

warten warten hab kein bock mehr zu warten ,

email geschikt kein antwort bekommen von Palit


----------



## alm0st (21. Mai 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Zumal es ja im moment nicht gut wäre, die Käufer auch noch zu verwirren. Die haben schon genug sorgen an der Backe.


 
Das macht Nvidia doch so oder schon mit ihrem ständigen relabeling der alten Karten...


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (21. Mai 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Das macht Nvidia doch so oder schon mit ihrem ständigen relabeling der alten Karten...



Ja, bei alten Karten! Hier geht es aber um eine neue. Es mach also keinen Sinn hier etwas um zu nennen. Und nVidia will ja scheinbar nun etwas auf den Markt bringen, was auf Augenhöhe mit der HD5850 sein soll. Es ist also nicht Logisch die 460/465 zu bauen, die 470 ein zu stellen und keine alternative zur HD5870 zu haben. 
Die 480 läuft sowieso außer Konkurrenz. Mal abgesehen von der HD5970. Die man ja nur bedingt mit einander vergleichen kann. Hier wird nix umgelablet. 

So sehe ich das zu mindeste.


----------



## push@max (21. Mai 2010)

Mal abwarten, ob sich dieses Gerücht bewahrheitet.

Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar, weshalb Nvidia dann überhaupt eine GTX465 auf den Markt bringt.

Ungefähr die selbe Leistung einer GTX470, aber deutlich günstiger?

Damit macht doch Nvidia weniger Geld...


----------



## DarkMo (21. Mai 2010)

wenn sichs günstiger herstellen lässt und durch die eventuell resultierende höhere gewinnspanne schonmal nen + bei rum kommt haste immernoch den punkt, das viele kleine werte nen größeren endwert generieren wie wenige große ^^ sprich: sehr viel interessanterer preis für die kunden -> mehr verkäufe. 1000*200 is eben mehr wie 200*300 ^^ jetz mal beispielhaft gesagt.


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Mai 2010)

So laut Nvidia wird es 465 Gtx +460 Gtx geben 

laut gerüchte küche 

die 460 Gtx wird mit 

768MB, 192 bit , DDR5 ,DX 11 

taktraten sind noch nicht bekannt 

wird bei Computex 2010 veröffentlicht 

und davon soll es jede menge Produziert werden ,und wird wahrscheinlich Mitte Juli in den Markt kommen 

Orginal nachricht 

wer lesen kann bitte sehr 

DH Özel: GeForce GTX 460'?n ilk detaylar? elimize ula?t?

wahrcheinlich wird die karte von performance her mit 5830 ATI gesetzt


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Mai 2010)

Hey danke für diese Information 
Mich würde eine GTX 485 sehr interesieren, und dann später eine Dual gpu karte GTX 495 xD


----------



## Bääängel (21. Mai 2010)

Aha, du willst also von deiner HD58xx auf eine GTX485 eventuell aufrüsten?? Ein sehr sinnvolles Upgrade.


----------



## meratheus (22. Mai 2010)

Ist die Performance der 465 GTX und der 470 GTX nahezu gleich, kann ich mir diese Absicht von Nvidea schon gut vortsellen. Dann ist halt die 465 GTX der Konterpart zur 5870 von AMD/Ati. Wenn Nvidea dadurch Kosten einsparen kann, warum nicht. Siehe Vergangenheit 280/285 GTX.

Vielleicht bekommt ja meine 470 GTX dann einen Seltenheits- /Beliebtheitswert.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2010)

Also weder 460 noch 465 werden ne Konkurenz zur 5870 stellen, da sie wohl beide dann nur 192 bit Anbindung haben, und wahrscheinlich auch nur ~700MB. Das der Overkill für die Karte, egal wie gut sie sonst skalieren mag. Schon der 5870 geht teils der 1GB Ram aus. 

Vorallem wenn se ne Dualkarte von den Chips planen, dann wird der Bus ziemlich beschneiden, und vorallem kannste dann auch nicht auf nen Sinnvollen Ramausbau kommen. 

Also ich frag mich echt, was nVidia atm für Ideen hat


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. Mai 2010)

Keiner HD5870 geht in spielbaren Szenarien der V-Ram aus.


----------



## meratheus (22. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> da sie wohl beide dann nur 192 bit Anbindung haben, und wahrscheinlich auch nur ~700MB. Das der Overkill für die Karte, egal wie gut sie sonst skalieren mag. Schon der 5870 geht teils der 1GB Ram aus.


 
Woher hast du diese Info? Bisher gibt es nur Vermutungen.

1. Beispiel: Vermutete technische Spezifikationen: 

_• Shader-ALUs: 384 (eventuell mit der Möglichkeit, weitere "freizuschalten") _
_• Textureinheiten: 48 _
_• Rasterendstufen (ROPs) : 32 _
_• Speicher: 1 GB GDDR5 VRAM_
_• Speicherbus: 256-Bit _
_• Kühlung: Dual-Slot-Modell _
_• PCB: GTX 470-/GTX 480-Modell _

2. Beispiel: Den geleakten Daten zufolge tritt die Geforce GTX 465 in einer A3-Revision an, genauer gesagt lautet die IHS-Aufschrift "GF100-030-A3". Darunter verbirgt sich ein GF100 mit 352 SMs (und damit nur drei GPCs), ein 256-Bit-SI und drumherum insgesamt 1 GiByte GDDR5-Speicher. Die Frequenzen belaufen sich auf 607/1.215/1.603 MHz und sind damit praktisch auf dem Niveau einer Geforce GTX 470, einzig der Speicher ist einen Tick langsamer getaktet. 

Berichte mir doch einmal bitte, wo einem Normalanwender bei einer 5870 mit 1GB der RAM ausgehen soll. Die meisten Benutzer verwenden laut Umfrage die Auflösung 16:10 / 1680 x 1050.

Fazit: Bisher hat keiner Kenntnis über die endgültigen Daten und Werte was die 460 / 465 GTX betrifft.
Und einfach zu schreiben das der 5870 1GB teils der RAM ausgeht, ohne irgendwelcher Beispiele anhand von Werten oder Daten ist einfach nur schwach.

Hochachtungsvoll

Meratheus


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2010)

Metro 2033 in 1920 glaub wars mit allem auf Anschlag. Gab dazu mal nen Vergleichstest mit den 1GB und den 2GB Varianten. Und Arma glaub wars auch, dann gibts natürlich auch Highres mods, wo 1GB sehr eng wird.

Und mit dem Interface etc bezog ich mich auf die Angaben die weiter oben gepostet wurden. Danke soweit.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (22. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also weder 460 noch 465 werden ne Konkurenz zur 5870 stellen, da sie wohl beide dann nur 192 bit Anbindung haben, und wahrscheinlich auch nur ~700MB. Das der Overkill für die Karte, egal wie gut sie sonst skalieren mag. Schon der 5870 geht teils der 1GB Ram aus.
> 
> Vorallem wenn se ne Dualkarte von den Chips planen, dann wird der Bus ziemlich beschneiden, und vorallem kannste dann auch nicht auf nen Sinnvollen Ramausbau kommen.
> 
> Also ich frag mich echt, was nVidia atm für Ideen hat



Die GTX 465/460 soll doch einen 256 Bit Speicherbus bekommen. Seit wann ist von 192 Bit die Rede? Außerdem kann Ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie nur 768 MB Ram haben soll. Woher habt Ihr diese Angaben?


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2010)

wurde weiter oben mit Quelle angegeben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...bereits-im-end-life-status-6.html#post1836407


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2010)

Avhso für meratheus hier noch der Link zu dem gewünschten Beweis, das Karten mit 1 GB Ram der Speicher ausgehen kann in Metro 2033.

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Reviews, Artikel, Windows Tipps und Tricks | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X 2048MB

Guckst du hier, bei Metro 2033 und 2560er Auflösung. Da sind schon die 200 MB mehr Ram ausreichend um die 470er auf 15 FPS zu hiefen. Die 1GB 5870 kommt da soweit mir bekannt ist auf etwa 5-8 FPS. Die 2GB Version schafft 20FPS!

2GB nützen in gewissen Fällen also definitv bereits was, und in Zukunft wird sich dies wohl noch öfters zeigen.

Btw. Ist Metro im nVidia Programm drin? Das nur 200MB mehr Ram ausreichen um alles in den RAM zu packen ist schon SEHR auffällig. Damit lässt man die normale 5870 schon verdammt schlecht aussehen, und es ist nicht nachvollziehbar, das den Entwicklern das nicht aufgefallen ist. 

Ich hoffe in Zukunft kommt sowas nicht öfters vor, denn Texturen einfach nen minimales Stück größer machen wäre so ein sehr einfaches Mittel um Benchmarks für sich entscheiden zu können. 

EDIT: Ich hab mal nachgeschaut auf der nVidia Seite, Metro 2033 ist wirklich in ihrem TWIMTBP Programm drin..... Sorry, aber das stinkt...


----------



## meratheus (23. Mai 2010)

@skysnake

Lese dir noch einmal meinen Beitrag *genau* durch. Ich schrieb von einer Auflösung *16/10 1620 x 1050*.
Bei Spielen wie Metro, Crysis, ArmA2 ... wird ab 1920 x ... von Anfang an eine doppelte Speichermenge empfohlen, also bedarf es hier keiner Worte.

Vergleiche doch noch in dem PC-Experience Post den Speicherinterface von 5870 1GB und 470 GTX. Das ist mit ein Grund warum 256 MB Ram da so einen Unterschied in der Pfs ausmachen. Da ist überhaupt nichts auffällig.

In Zukunft einfach gleich die Bedingungen oder Zustände mit angeben, um Mißverständnisse von Beginn an gleich zu vermeiden.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2010)

Du sagtest 



> Berichte mir doch einmal bitte, wo einem Normalanwender bei einer 5870  mit 1GB der RAM ausgehen soll. Die meisten Benutzer verwenden laut  Umfrage die Auflösung 16:10 / 1680 x 1050.



Also, hast sogar 2 Beispiele jetzt, und soweit ich mich erinnern kann verliert die 5870 mit 1GB bereits bei 1920 gegen die mit 2GB an Boden, find atm jedoch keinen Direktvergleich zwischen 1GB und 2GB Version.

Wie dem auch sei, es gibt bereits Anwendungen bei denen der Ram beschränkt. Wenn ich mir also ne Highend-Karte heute kaufen wollte, würd ich definitiv zu der mit mehr RAM greifen, da dies Zukunftssicherer ist.

Darüberhinaus, die 1680er Auflösung mag vielleicht die Meistbenutzte sein, die Gewichtung hin zu 1920 oder höher wird sich in den nächsten Jahren aber wohl weiter erhöhen. Zumal 1920 auch keine so seltene Auflösung ist.


----------

